# RIDDLER RESURRECTED!!



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

First off I would like to thank Gilly of Top Doggs B.C. for hooking it up with a bad ass bike, I in no way take any credit for the build of this bike Im just hoping to put my lil touches on it . Everyone that had their hand in this build did an awesome job. Much thx to Allen (Wet N Wild customs) for the bad ass work on the new fenders and tank patterns. I think it really set it up on the bike. The next few projects will be on their way to you shortly for some color We are in no way finished with this bike and have a few more things up our sleeve but everyone will have to wait till Vegas to see So with out further a due.. 

RIDDLER RESURRECTED 












​


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry for the shitty pics my vcamers sux indoors, if anyone has pics from yesterdays show please post them up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My youngest son is so happy with the bike he wanted to take a million pics with it lol...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

At yesterdays show we took 1st place 16" mild, Best paint, Best graphics, Best engraving and BEST OF SHOW!!!! 









































































Both of my sons...











Thx again to everyone..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I really like how the og fork is still on there. Im surprised that there aint a chainguard on it.
this little bike is so cool.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

deville said:


> I really like how the og fork is still on there. Im surprised that there aint a chainguard on it.
> this little bike is so cool.



The chain guard that was originally on the bike said Top Dogs on it so I gave it back to Gilly!! Im actually looking for one as we speak should have one done for Vegas!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks Great!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wow congrats


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

thx fellas!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Great pics!!! Congrates on the win

You are very welcome, can't wait to get started on the next project


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good job bro that was my last streetlow show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Great pics!!! Congrates on the win
> 
> You are very welcome, can't wait to get started on the next project


very soon bro Im sending the frame to for the little fixes as soon as I hear back from him than off to you.



Clown Confusion said:


> good job bro that was my last streetlow show


thx bro.. and why?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> very soon bro Im sending the frame to for the little fixes as soon as I hear back from him than off to you.
> 
> 
> 
> thx bro.. and why?


they dont have a semi class and they always put me in full so for now on im just taking my 26'' to there shows as for my 20'' no more


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> they dont have a semi class and they always put me in full so for now on im just taking my 26'' to there shows as for my 20'' no more



oh I see..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sorry for the shitty pics my vcamers sux indoors, if anyone has pics from yesterdays show please post them up


CONGRADS MY BROTHER FROM A DIFFERENT FAMILY !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> CONGRADS MY BROTHER FROM A DIFFERENT FAMILY !



Thx Paulee!! Congrats to you and the R.O. family as well!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

rolo the bike looking great i just notice the riddler question mark in the blue paint lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> rolo the bike looking great i just notice the riddler question mark in the blue paint lol



lol.... Thanks bro.. BTW it's purple hahaha


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> very soon bro Im sending the frame to for the little fixes as soon as I hear back from him than off to you.
> 
> Sounds like a plan


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wow::wow::worship: 

DAMMMM THAT KICK ASS !!! SICK BIKE HOMIE ..:yes::thumbsup:
KEEP ON THE GREAT WORK !!!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thx fellas..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bad ass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

what show is next?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> what show is next?


San Jose Street Low than Vegas


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sick bike!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> San Jose Street Low than Vegas


Cool


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

San Jose StreetLow bound this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> San Jose StreetLow bound this Sunday :biggrin:


NICE!!! GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kicking ideas back and forward with Allen for some possible major changes for 2012 :shocked::biggrin:


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

Ready for Woodland!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> Ready for Woodland!!!


 When is that show? Who's is this show thrown by?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

September 25 by Torres empire and lrm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> When is that show? Who's is this show thrown by?


you should come up here bro!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> September 25 by Torres empire and lrm


Cool, they did a good show down here in LA


E.C. ROLO said:


> you should come up here bro!!!


LOL, that is too close to supershow. I'll just have to see you in Vegas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

k


wet-n-wild said:


> Cool, they did a good show down here in LA LOL, that is too close to supershow. I'll just have to see you in Vegas


that's coo bro.. We should hook up hook up Saturday the night b4 the show and have a few drinks.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> kthat's coo bro.. We should hook up hook up Saturday the night b4 the show and have a few drinks.


 Sounds like a plan. We are looking forward to getting to Vegas to rest and unwind Partytime!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Sounds like a plan. We are looking forward to getting to Vegas to rest and unwind Partytime!!!


hell ya bro me and my wife too.. we staying out there for a week.... any updates you can text me yet??


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW, A week??!!! I'm making it a quick trip. I wasn't able to take Friday off so I'm rolling out late Friday night and coming back on Sunday after the show Sorry nothing new since the last text I'm working on a few projects so trying to juggle them all


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

wet-n-wild said:


> WOW, A week??!!! I'm making it a quick trip. I wasn't able to take Friday off so I'm rolling out late Friday night and coming back on Sunday after the show Sorry nothing new since the last text I'm working on a few projects so trying to juggle them all


all good bro.... ya a week me and the wifey and a vacation.... lol


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> all good bro.... ya a week me and the wifey and a vacation.... lol


SOUNDS GOOD, JUST GIVE YOU MORE TIME TO LOSE MORE MONEY IN THE CASINOS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> SOUNDS GOOD, JUST GIVE YOU MORE TIME TO LOSE MORE MONEY IN THE CASINOS


Hahaha good thing I don't gamble .....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sneak peak of Riddler's new show board courtesy of the man himself. WET~N~WILD!!!!!!!!!!!! will have to wait till Vegas to see finished product





























uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok ok 1 more!!!! lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking tight E.C. so what's your plans right after the vegas show?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ok ok 1 more!!!! lol


 Damn bro that shit lookin clean as fuck bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> looking tight E.C. so what's your plans right after the vegas show?


thx bro... I cant give away the secrets but have big plans for the bike next year!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Damn bro that shit lookin clean as fuck bro


thx bro!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> sneak peak of Riddler's new show board courtesy of the man himself. WET~N~WILD!!!!!!!!!!!! will have to wait till Vegas to see finished product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to see it finished Good luck at the show this weekend


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ok ok 1 more!!!! lol


just put my sons name on it  keep it up looking good rolo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


 Looks like a proud winner, congrates


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


 Congrats on the win


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Looks like a proud winner, congrates





kajumbo said:


> Congrats on the win


thx fellas he was hella happy doing his lil dance and shit lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats on the win bro the bike is lookin tight :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TonyO said:


> congrats on the win bro the bike is lookin tight :thumbsup:


thx brudda!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thx Anthony...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thx fellas he was hella happy doing his lil dance and shit lol


 LOL, how cute


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> LOL, how cute


I think my wife caught it on video...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


NICE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

Riddler will be getting a complete make over for 2012!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats bro nice to see ya guys again next year will have to get a bite to eat together (nohomo) before we jam cant wait to see whats next


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> congrats bro nice to see ya guys again next year will have to get a bite to eat together (nohomo) before we jam cant wait to see whats next


ya it was nice seeing you guys too bro... when you guys coming to the Bay for a visit? 

You still owe us lunch fucker!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya it was nice seeing you guys too bro... when you guys coming to the Bay for a visit?
> 
> You still owe us lunch fucker!!!!!!! lmao


next june or july if not sooner 
well take you to the golden arrows


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> next june or july if not sooner
> well take you to the golden arrows


hahahah


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CONGRATES ON YOUR 2nd PLACE FINISH AND YOUR BEST PLATING AWARD AT SUPERSHOW. BIKE LOOKS SICK AND ONLY KEEPS GETTING BETTER.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah


:h5:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats on the win :thumbsup: I love the paint and graphics on that bike, very nice color scheme


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> CONGRATES ON YOUR 2nd PLACE FINISH AND YOUR BEST PLATING AWARD AT SUPERSHOW. BIKE LOOKS SICK AND ONLY KEEPS GETTING BETTER.


Thx brother.. wouldn't be possible with out you.. wait till they see what we do next  

damn you go some bad ass pics!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TonyO said:


> Congrats on the win :thumbsup: I love the paint and graphics on that bike, very nice color scheme


thx bro.. congrats to you as well... you were cleaning house!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

VIDEO OF RIDDLER BIKE


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

bad ass pics and vid Weezy.. thx for postin!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Thx brother.. wouldn't be possible with out you.. wait till they see what we do next  damn you go some bad ass pics!!!!!


 LOL thanks, maybe I should give up on the painting and start taking pics. Probably alot less stress.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt just because


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U coming to Mesa?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> U coming to Mesa?


Na bro my next show is March 11th Streetlow Salinas than no other shows on the agenda. Im trying to get some things wrapped up so I can get it ready for Vegas this year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good rolo


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

wet-n-wild said:


> CONGRATES ON YOUR 2nd PLACE FINISH AND YOUR BEST PLATING AWARD AT SUPERSHOW. BIKE LOOKS SICK AND ONLY KEEPS GETTING BETTER.


who took first place?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> who took first place?


you brother


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> you brother


they put you in semi?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> they put you in semi?


they always put me in simi at lowrider.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> looking good rolo


thx brudda, wait till you see what I have in store for this year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> they always put me in simi at lowrider.


that sucks. the first year i took it to vegas it took 1st in mild custom


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> that sucks. the first year i took it to vegas it took 1st in mild custom


the year I got the bike from you it took 3rd simi and 2nd simi last year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

did you ask the judge why they do that? its only one body mode to the frame


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> did you ask the judge why they do that? its only one body mode to the frame


they consider it two body mods. the tank 1 mod and the part where the murals are 1 mod so 2 mods total


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> they consider it two body mods. the tank 1 mod and the part where the murals are 1 mod so 2 mods total


its attached to the tank therefore all one mode. thats was my intentions any way


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> its attached to the tank therefore all one mode. thats was my intentions any way


its all good the bike is still doing it thing.. thx again bro my son loves it...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> its all good the bike is still doing it thing.. thx again bro my son loves it...


it looks great and im glad its in good hands


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> they always put me in simi at lowrider.


i thought you took 1st mild my doughters bike took 2nd mild


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i wonder who took 1st


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> i wonder who took 1st


The orange bike from pachucos bike club it was inside


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oh ok it was with to other bikes right


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> oh ok it was with to other bikes right


Yeah the orange with all china parts..it did have s BUGGS LA paint job..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah the orange with all china parts..it did have s BUGGS LA paint job..


wait wait wait hold on so china parts win over fully custome hand made parts now, cause of a paint job lol... 
Thats about as rediculace as my radical getting bummped down to full taking second an getting terrible score cause my wheels an accesories were just so so to the judge, but same judge scored me higher in woodland.. Lmfao


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> wait wait wait hold on so china parts win over fully custome hand made parts now, cause of a paint job lol...
> Thats about as rediculace as my radical getting bummped down to full taking second an getting terrible score cause my wheels an accesories were just so so to the judge, but same judge scored me higher in woodland.. Lmfao


Yeah and they say all LRM judges judge on points yeah right there all bias and it's all favoritism..my opinion..!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

o could have said that lol ive been saying it since 03 wen i stop going to lrm


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if we make a bike alliance we could band together to get that dude out hes never owned a bike to be qualified to be a bike judge


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

they should get a prior bike an trike of the year to be judge just my 2 cent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind could you post pic would like to see the bike i remember it i liked it but i want to see the detail in the paint


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> if we make a bike alliance we could band together to get that dude out hes never owned a bike to be qualified to be a bike judge


IM DOWN TO B PART OF THE BIKE ALLIANCE!:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

EVILRIDER said:


> IM DOWN TO B PART OF THE BIKE ALLIANCE!:h5:


X1961


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

getting ready to pull Riddler out of the closet and get it ready for Salinas!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my favorite bikes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> One of my favorite bikes


what up bro how you been?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what up bro how you been?


Been good bro, is Wet N Wild gonna do more to it?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Been good bro, is Wet N Wild gonna do more to it?


IDK lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

If I ever stop slackin I'm gonna send him a frame, I love his work..lol.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> If I ever stop slackin I'm gonna send him a frame, I love his work..lol.


ya bro his work is bad ass. I wouldn't go to anyone else.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah he's got his wild style


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sneek peak 










Thx Darrin!!!!!!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

OOOO CHIT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sneek peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S PIMP!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sneek peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sneek peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 could of atleast rotated that damn pic now i got a krook in my neck from lookin at it sideways jerk... lmao jk seen it on FB gonna be killin it G, you gonna be ready for Socios next month..? an no getting in the gate befor me this time hahahha


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> could of atleast rotated that damn pic now i got a krook in my neck from lookin at it sideways jerk... lmao jk seen it on FB gonna be killin it G, you gonna be ready for So
> cios next month..? an no getting in the gate befor me this time hahahha



Hahaha fucker... Ima still get it b4 you. Mike said I was V.I.P. Hahah I will be there but Riddler wont....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hahaha fucker... Ima still get it b4 you. Mike said I was V.I.P. Hahah I will be there but Riddler wont....


lol why not


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sneek peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wow that,s real cool stuff homie !!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol why not


gonna bring my car instead


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

parts should be finished and on Riddler b4 Vegas!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice parts


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn bro that shit is sick


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Shit homie,gonna be killing it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> parts should be finished and on Riddler b4 Vegas!!





:wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> parts should be finished and on Riddler b4 Vegas!!


:wow: hmg that,s some real sick parts !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> parts should be finished and on Riddler b4 Vegas!!


Looking good homie. You taking it to the LRM Woodland show in September?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Fantastic b'rolo, keep it up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

thx fellas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looking good homie. You taking it to the LRM Woodland show in September?



yes sir..


----------

